# Three phase motor - rewinding and speed



## iti_uk (Oct 24, 2011)

EVmot said:


> Hi!
> 
> Im just wondering how much speed ( on open road ) can i get with this design:
> 
> ...


1) It's hard to say without knowing your choice of gearing and aerodynamic properties of you vehicle. What are your gearbox ratios?

2) Yes. It's a mechanical link between the motor shaft, through the gearbox (via gear sets) to the wheels, so doubling the speed of the motor will double the speed of the wheels, assuming you haven't changed gear.

Chris


----------

